# Bow-legged?



## cctay (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi guys

Sparkle's brother, Tori, seems to be bow legged for his hind legs. Do you think it will affect his walking when he grows up? They are both coming to 8 months old. We are worried that it will lead to hip problem in future. The breeder said it could be due to lack of exercise and walking when he is young.


----------

